# New 330 ZHP or new M3?



## mike l (Jun 21, 2004)

Which car should I buy for my only car and daily driver?


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

M5.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Does insurance cost matter to you? ZHP will be cheaper since it's just an option on the 330.


----------



## mike l (Jun 21, 2004)

LeucX3 said:


> Does insurance cost matter to you? ZHP will be cheaper since it's just an option on the 330.


No. I already checked: In NYC, ZHP=$1500/yr, M3=$2000/yr. The real problem begins when it starts to snow...


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

How far do you have to drive?

If you are on the fence about this, dont even bother to drive an ///M; once you have a taste of the darkside, you'll never want to go back.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The 330 is a waste of money over the 325, IMHO. It just doesn't feel particularly different. IMHO, it's 325 or M3.


----------



## mike l (Jun 21, 2004)

Is it true that this is the last year for the M3?


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

If you don't need/prefer 4 doors and don't mind higher purchase price/insurance/maintanance than the choice is very easy. 
In terms of driving experience a regular 3 series has only one advantage over M3 IMHO - steering feel. I still can't comprehend why they would make M's steering worse :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The 330 is a waste of money over the 325, IMHO. It just doesn't feel particularly different. IMHO, it's 325 or M3.


NOW you tell me :tsk: :banghead:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

mike l said:


> Is it true that this is the last year for the M3?


2005 should be the last year for the E46 flavor of M3. Rumors abound regarding a 2006 or 2007 introduction of a new M3, including a possible 4 door version.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I faced the exact same choice. Went for the M. You know you want to.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Just do your math and make sure you can afford the M3. I would also drive one as much as possible on all kinds of roads to make sure you don't mind the much firmer ride of the M3 on a daily basis.


----------

